
Ask HN: What have you noticed people spending money on? - drenginian
EXCLUDING common supermarket stuff.<p>I’ve noticed people buy board games.<p>Also books.
======
hither2
Alcohol (tonic as well, i'm in the UK though)

:) I just posted a link showing search topic trends entitled "elderberry,
ETFs, Zerohedge, Zoom" People also searched for aloe vera, Microsoft teams
etc. [https://explodingtopics.com/topics-this-
month](https://explodingtopics.com/topics-this-month)

